
Show HN: Screen Sharing with Code for Teams - borisandcrispin
https://gitduck.com/remote-teams
======
a_band
This looks pretty awesome, Boris and Crispin! I know this is a space with a
lot of movement right now. How do you compare to a service like Tupal?

~~~
borisandcrispin
thanks!

I think the main difference is that GitDuck works async. You can record your
screen/Code and other developers can interact and watch it at their own pace,
whenever they can.

Merry Christmas!

------
Ancient
Fantastic app!

------
egfx
Nice icons

